# How is the fishing for whiting?



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I need some saltwater fish to eat and live some whiting.
This is usually a pretty good time of year to catch some nice ones.
Could anybody give me a report on recent catches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Havenâ€™t caught a hardhead or sandy in a couple months, havenâ€™t caught a croaker in a few weeks, fish in the surf are 90% whiting and the rest are red and black drum. Been catching more of the hefty whiting vs the smaller ones each outing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Solodaddio said:


> Havenâ€™t caught a hardhead or sandy in a couple months, havenâ€™t caught a croaker in a few weeks, fish in the surf are 90% whiting and the rest are red and black drum. Been catching more of the hefty whiting vs the smaller ones each outing.


Thanks, that's the report I was looking for. I think I'll be heading that way soon. I really like the taste of whiting and this time of year when the big ones are out, and not the hardheads are not is the best.
I use the heads as drifting bait for trophy blue cats in the lake on rod and reel too, nothing wasted.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

shadslinger said:


> Thanks, that's the report I was looking for. I think I'll be heading that way soon. I really like the taste of whiting and this time of year when the big ones are out, and not the hardheads are not is the best.
> I use the heads as drifting bait for trophy blue cats in the lake on rod and reel too, nothing wasted.


Give me a shout when you do Shadslinger!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Thats good news, we are coming down at the end of the month and I am gonna try and catch some. hopefully I can find some bait shrimp


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Solodaddio said:


> Give me a shout when you do Shadslinger!


I sure will!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

gotmuddy said:


> Thats good news, we are coming down at the end of the month and I am gonna try and catch some. hopefully I can find some bait shrimp


Use fishbites if no shrimp.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Use fishbites if no shrimp.


Thatâ€™s what Iâ€™ve been using. With shrimp Iâ€™m sure the sheephead should bite too. Every time I spend money on shrimp the dang seaweed shows up so I havenâ€™t been getting it lately.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Use fishbites if no shrimp.


ill try that next weekend:dance:


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> ill try that next weekend:dance:


Don't forget the Weber :cheers::cheers:


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

steve holchak said:


> Don't forget the Weber :cheers::cheers:


Trust me, I wont!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> Trust me, I wont!


I'll contact you next week, to make arrangements. I saw Weslie last week, he said you're staying in the yellow house?


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

steve holchak said:


> I'll contact you next week, to make arrangements. I saw Weslie last week, he said you're staying in the yellow house?


yah.


----------

